# Riprodursi



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2012)

perché avete voluto(non), volete(non) ,(non) vorrete un figlio (o più)?
per me è stata una follia (ero giovanissima) che si è rivelata la cosa più sensata e meravigliosa della mia vita


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

io lo vorrei tanto....è che devo trovare la persona giusta....


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io lo vorrei tanto....è che devo trovare la persona giusta....


fondamentale.
personalmente non avevo affatto istinto materno ma ho incontrato l'uomo con il quale ho avuto come un'esigenza di radici nel mio utero.difficile da spiegare


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> fondamentale.
> personalmente non avevo affatto istinto materno ma ho incontrato l'uomo con il quale ho avuto come un'esigenza di radici nel mio utero.difficile da spiegare


io lo volevo quando convivevo...lo voglio ancora ...ma adesso sinceramente ho più paura...
prima mi sembrava che nessuno potesse "affondarmi" poi invece il castello è crollato...e ora ho il timore che anche in un futuro possa corollare di nuovo.. per questo parlo di persona giusta...anche se alla fine la certezza non potrà mai darmela nessuno.


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Agosto 2012)

Io passo,
per me argomento doloroso.


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché avete voluto(non), volete(non) ,(non) vorrete un figlio (o più)?
> per me è stata una follia (ero giovanissima) che si è rivelata la cosa più sensata e meravigliosa della mia vita


Domanda molto banale per me.

I figli sono il senso della vita.


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Domanda molto banale per me.
> 
> I figli sono il senso della vita.



che è successo al tuo avatar :scared:


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che è successo al tuo avatar :scared:


Devil è uno dei miei personaggi di fumetti preferito... e mi pare pure attinente al forum e al mio status!


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Domanda molto *banale* per me.
> 
> I figli sono il senso della vita.


non è una novità che a me interessino cose banali


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché avete voluto(non), volete(non) ,(non) vorrete un figlio (o più)?
> per me è stata una follia (ero giovanissima) che si è rivelata la cosa più sensata e meravigliosa della mia vita


Un giorno mi sono stancata di vivere per me stessa. E ho capito in quel momento che ero pronta a diventare mamma.


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è una novità che a me interessino cose banali


Piuttosto che trattare banalmente argomenti interessanti, meglio parlare di banalità in maniera interessante.


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Un giorno mi sono stancata di vivere per me stessa. E ho capito in quel momento che ero pronta a diventare mamma.


Che bella cosa da "mamma" hai detto.

Poi cosa vuoi, guardo i miei figli e tutto il resto mi sembra così piccolo e insignificante.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Un giorno *mi sono stancata di vivere per me stessa*. E ho capito in quel momento che ero pronta a diventare mamma.


e succede proprio questo; per ciò è anche una crescita personale


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2012)

Perchè dopo un anno e mezzo di matrimonio abbiamo capito chemancava solo una cosa a completare la nostra felicità : un figlio. Non vedavamo l'ora di diventare una famiglia. 
Ricordo di aver pianto al primo test negativo il primo mese di tentativi, e la felicità di quando si è rivelato un finto negativo


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Che bella cosa da "mamma" hai detto.
> *
> Poi cosa vuoi, guardo i miei figli e tutto il resto mi sembra così piccolo e insignificante.


Sì, però forse ho dimenticato un 'solo'.

Mi sono stancata di vivere solo per me stessa. Ecco, così è più esatto.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Agosto 2012)

Nel mio condominio, al piano sotto al mio, è venuta da poco ad abitare una coppia; lei straniera, dell'est, e lui italiano, meridionale. Hanno due figlie, una che non arriva a due anni e l'altra più grandicella, quattro o cinque.

L'altro giorno, scendevo le scale e sentivo i due che litigavano, ma litigavano di brutto e le due figlie erano sul pianerottolo. Alla più piccola non gliene poteva fregar di meno di quello che stava succedendo in casa, stava giocando, la più grande invece quando ha incontrato il mio sguardo, con quegli occhioni al limite del lucido era come se volesse dirmi: Per favore falli smettere di litigare. La voglia di entrare per quella porta, prendere le capoccette di quei due cretini e sbatterle ben bene come quel giochetto spaccapolsi con le due palline attaccate alla cordicella è stata tanta, veramente tanta. Realizzo che a volte mi trovo ipnotizzato a guardare un bambino che dorme abbracciato alla mamma carica di sacchi della spesa nel tram. Proprio ieri sera, mentre tornavo a casa, mi sono gustato tutta la scena di un padre che insegnava al figlio ad andare in bicicletta.

Tutto questo per dire che forse la mancanza di un Tubaretto sarà l'unico grande rimpianto di una vita che non ne vede poi così tanti, di rimpianti, e, se ne vede, potrebbero anche essere definiti futili.


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nel mio condominio, al piano sotto al mio, è venuta da poco ad abitare una coppia; lei straniera, dell'est, e lui italiano, meridionale. Hanno due figlie, una che non arriva a due anni e l'altra più grandicella, quattro o cinque.
> 
> L'altro giorno, scendevo le scale e sentivo i due che litigavano, ma litigavano di brutto e le due figlie erano sul pianerottolo. Alla più piccola non gliene poteva fregar di meno di quello che stava succedendo in casa, stava giocando, la più grande invece quando ha incontrato il mio sguardo, con quegli occhioni al limite del lucido era come se volesse dirmi: Per favore falli smettere di litigare. La voglia di entrare per quella porta, prendere le capoccette di quei due cretini e sbatterle ben bene come quel giochetto spaccapolsi con le due palline attaccate alla cordicella è stata tanta, veramente tanta. Realizzo che a volte mi trovo ipnotizzato a guardare un bambino che dorme abbracciato alla mamma carica di sacchi della spesa nel tram. Proprio ieri sera, mentre tornavo a casa, mi sono gustato tutta la scena di un padre che insegnava al figlio ad andare in bicicletta.
> 
> Tutto questo per dire che forse la mancanza di un Tubaretto sarà l'unico grande rimpianto di una vita che non ne vede poi così tanti, di rimpianti, e, se ne vede, potrebbero anche essere definiti futili.


Non è detto che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è detto che sia troppo tardi.


Quoto


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché avete voluto(non), volete(non) ,(non) vorrete un figlio (o più)?
> per me è stata una follia (ero giovanissima) che si è rivelata la cosa più sensata e meravigliosa della mia vita


boh.  non c'è stata l'occasione,suppongo

però a 14 anni mia nipote la sapevo lavare,cambiare,cullare,dare il biberon,etc.....e andavo piuttosto fiero di sta cosa.

e l'immagine di lei che mi trotterella incontro quando tornavo da scuola è sempre nei miei occhi


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nel mio condominio, al piano sotto al mio, è venuta da poco ad abitare una coppia; lei straniera, dell'est, e lui italiano, meridionale. Hanno due figlie, una che non arriva a due anni e l'altra più grandicella, quattro o cinque.
> 
> L'altro giorno, scendevo le scale e sentivo i due che litigavano, ma litigavano di brutto e le due figlie erano sul pianerottolo. Alla più piccola non gliene poteva fregar di meno di quello che stava succedendo in casa, stava giocando, la più grande invece quando ha incontrato il mio sguardo, con quegli occhioni al limite del lucido era come se volesse dirmi: Per favore falli smettere di litigare. La voglia di entrare per quella porta, prendere le capoccette di quei due cretini e sbatterle ben bene come quel giochetto spaccapolsi con le due palline attaccate alla cordicella è stata tanta, veramente tanta. Realizzo che a volte mi trovo ipnotizzato a guardare un bambino che dorme abbracciato alla mamma carica di sacchi della spesa nel tram. Proprio ieri sera, mentre tornavo a casa, mi sono gustato tutta la scena di un padre che insegnava al figlio ad andare in bicicletta.
> 
> Tutto questo per dire che forse la mancanza di un Tubaretto sarà l'unico grande *rimpianto di una vita c*he non ne vede poi così tanti, di rimpianti, e, se ne vede, potrebbero anche essere definiti futili.


è presto per avere questo rimpianto. ora alla tua età ci sono le primipare, figurati per un uomo :smile:


----------



## ToyGirl (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché avete voluto(non), volete(non) ,(non) vorrete un figlio (o più)?
> per me è stata una follia (ero giovanissima) che si è rivelata la cosa più sensata e meravigliosa della mia vita


Per adesso non lo voglio un figlio.

Lo vedrei solo come un peso e un ostacolo alla mia vita.

E temo che anche in futuro la penserò così :smile:


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché avete voluto(non), volete(non) ,(non) vorrete un figlio (o più)?
> per me è stata una follia (ero giovanissima) che si è rivelata la cosa più sensata e meravigliosa della mia vita


sinceramente non è che un giorno mi sono svegliata e ho detto Non avrò mai figli, è stato così da quando mi ricordo.
Non ho mai cullato una bambola, non ho mai giocato alla moglie o alla mamma, non ho mai chiesto un mini passeggino...non ho mai detto nemmeno mi voglio sposare  eccetera.
E' stata una cosa che è sempre stata così.

Quando eravamo ancora una specie di famiglia ed io ero sui 5,6 anni c'era il mio compagno di classe di nome Giacomo che mi piaceva un sacco ma lui era un pò ritroso.
Questa storia del mio fidanzatino ovviamente era argomento divertente in casa, perchè  mettevo regolarmente al corrente tutto il parentado  dei miei agguati a quel poverino ( si, ero già un pò alfa allora con gli uomini).
Un giorno, un estraneo che non mi conosceva ed era rimasto incantato davanti ai miei occhioni, ai miei boccoli pieni di nastri di seta e alla mia "gracilità" disse accarezzandomi il visino
-Tebina mi hanno detto che hai un fidanzatino. Ma allora te lo sposi...-
La prima cosa che feci fu quella di pulirmi la faccia con la manica della camicia perchè il tipo era un pò untuosetto e mi faceva schifo, poi gli dissi che mai e poi mai mi sarei sposata.
E lui -Ma no Tebina poi fate tanti bambini!-
Mi misi a piangere terrorizzata.


Mi ricordo vagamente di questa scena ma i miei la raccontano così ancora oggi.

Presumo di non avere avuto proprio il gene del matrimonio e nemmeno quello dei figli.
Mai e ripeto mai ho sentito l'esigenza ma anche lontana di riprodurmi.
nemmeno mai presa in considerazione proprio.



edit.
Al di la di questo però se fossi rimasta incinta in alcuni momenti della mia vita lo avrei tenuto. In altri no ovviamente ma la decisione non ha mai riguardato l'eventuale padre ma solo cos'ero in quel momento io in grado di offrire


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io lo vorrei tanto....è che devo trovare la persona giusta....


Io come Simy, avrei voluto farmi una famiglia ma si vede che non è nel mio destino....anche se poi non ho uno spiccato senso materno!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è presto per avere questo rimpianto. ora alla tua età ci sono le primipare, figurati per un uomo :smile:


Sono moooolto contrario all'idea di avere figli in età avanzata.

Più che altro mi pongo due domande:

Può un genitore di una certa età avere la voglia e le forze necessarie per allevare un figlio?

Che dialogo potranno mai avere un genitore e un figlio con decine e decine di anni di differenza?

E poi ci sarà un motivo se nelle donne l'età a rischio per un parto è dai 35 anni.


----------



## ToyGirl (7 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono moooolto contrario all'idea di avere figli in età avanzata.
> 
> Più che altro mi pongo due domande:
> 
> ...


Secondo me qualsiasi persona può crescere bene un figlio se veramente LO VUOLE.

Devono piacerti i bimbi però, e la vita di famiglia.

Ci sono tante, troppe persone, ottime sulla carta, che si sposano e fanno bambini senza avere la consapevolezza di ciò che significa... e poi ce li ritroviamo a piangere sul latte versato


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me qualsiasi persona può crescere bene un figlio se veramente LO VUOLE.
> 
> Devono piacerti i bimbi però, e la vita di famiglia.



Si dice volere è potere, ma sono un pò scettico in questo particolare caso. Ripeto: per crescere figli serve un sacco di energia... dote rara dopo una certa età. Poi per carità, ci saranno sicuramente casi che mi smentiscono.

La famiglia... uno degli ultimi valori della società ad essere rimasto in piedi. Cosa sarebbe l'uomo senza?


----------



## ToyGirl (7 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> La famiglia... uno degli ultimi valori della società ad essere rimasto in piedi. Cosa sarebbe l'uomo senza?


Sono d'accordo! Se si intende per famiglia anche un nucleo formato da una coppia solida 

A quello aspiro volentieri!!


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo! Se si intende per famiglia anche un nucleo formato da una coppia solida
> 
> A quello aspiro volentieri!!


E' una bella cosa anche quella, ma si chiama coppia per l'appunto. Poi certo, pure i membri di questa coppia avranno dei genitori!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2012)

Ma secondo me ci si fanno anche un po' troppi film in testa, tipo. Uno pensa che non è il momento adatto, e magari arriva un figlio/a ed è la cosa più bella del mondo, per dire. Se aspetti e aspetti e aspetti il momento giusto, alla fine forse, se onesto, ti rendi conto che non è il momento ad essere sbagliato.


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma secondo me ci si fanno anche un po' troppi film in testa, tipo. Uno pensa che non è il momento adatto, e magari arriva un figlio/a ed è la cosa più bella del mondo, per dire. Se aspetti e aspetti e aspetti il momento giusto, alla fine forse, se onesto, ti rendi conto che non è il momento ad essere sbagliato.


Quoto e approvo se posso.

Non si è mai pronti per i cambiamenti radicali. Semplicemente accadono e si cambia di conseguenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché avete voluto(non), volete(non) ,(non) vorrete un figlio (o più)?
> per me è stata una follia (ero giovanissima) che si è rivelata la cosa più sensata e meravigliosa della mia vita



A parte un periodo da adolescente non ho mai escluso l'idea di avere figli

Mia figlia è arrivata, non l'ho programmata
Per qualche anno ho aspettato che ne arrivasse almeno un altro, ma non è successo
Non sono favorevole all'accanimento "per darle un fratello"
E ora che ho quarant'anni direi che va bene così, nonostante sia circondata da persone che non vedono l'ora di rivedermi con la pancia ( tipo mia suocera )


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Per adesso non lo voglio un figlio.
> 
> Lo vedrei solo come un peso e un ostacolo alla mia vita.
> 
> E temo che anche in futuro la penserò così :smile:


mah....direi che a te per ora manca principalmente la materia prima. cioè un uomo che tu possa giudicare come plausibile padre di tuo figlio.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché avete voluto(non), volete(non) ,(non) vorrete un figlio (o più)?
> per me è stata una follia (ero giovanissima) che si è rivelata la cosa più sensata e meravigliosa della mia vita


Noi vivevamo assieme da diversi anni... ad un certo punto ci è sembrato il momento, l'evoluzione naturale della nostra coppia. I casini familiari li avevamo risolti, avevamo casa e lavoro. Quindi abbiamo detto... il tal mese ci sposiamo, visto che abbiamo intenzione di avere un figlio... intanto cominciamo a provarci... mica arrivano subito. Mio figlio è nato un mese dopo il matrimonio, che abbiamo dovuto anticipare, a stretto giro è arrivata la seconda.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

Ingannato dalla moglie dopo 3 anni di matrimonio..''vai tranquillo il gine esclude che..''infatti alla seconda volta..centro.
ilsecondo cercato e direi arrivato,al primo tentativo.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2012)

Il primo è stato un atto di puro istinto, molto irrazionale, assolutamente incosciente
La seconda è stata più ragionata
Sì, certo, a volte mi lamento di loro, specialmente quando litigano... ma sono la mia ragione di vita, il mio primo pensiero, vengono prima di tutto, sempre. Tutto il resto può anche andare a fare in culo.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché avete voluto(non), volete(non) ,(non) vorrete un figlio (o più)?
> per me è stata una follia (ero giovanissima) che si è rivelata la cosa più sensata e meravigliosa della mia vita



Io non ha mai pensato di essere in grado di fare da madre a nessuno ......
Amavo troppo la mia libertà ed un bambino mi avrebbe condizionato troppo.....
alzarmi di notte ,al mattino presto ,preparare i pasti almeno ad orari decenti,corri di qui corri di là...
uscire poco ecc...ecc...

poi ho dovuto occuparmi di un paio di bimbi .....e non ho fatto un cosi brutto lavoro....

Ora che con mio marito siamo cresciuti lavoro ok ,casa ok , tutto ok ci stiamo pensando .....
magari fra un paio d'anni lo faremo ....


----------



## aristocat (7 Agosto 2012)

Io ho un'amica che dice una grande verità secondo me:

"Ci sono mamme nate e mamme diventate."

Io so di non essere una mamma "nata", cioè una donna con un grande istinto materno sin dalla tenera età, con l'entusiasmo, con tante idee e progetti su cosa farà e cosa non farà quando crescerà i suoi pulcini.

Sento che in futuro potrei far parte della categoria "Mamme diventate", cioè che - pur non cercando un figlio a tutti i costi - qualora il pargolo venisse al mondo, sa che se la caverà, che saprà crescerlo bene . 
Non sarò una mamma super-organizzata. Se andremo in gita, non sarò quella che porta il pranzo da casa per tutti. La domenica non preparerò di certo il megapranzo anche per i suoceri che si imbucano. 
Desidererei che anche il papà del pargolo si dia da fare in casa e faccia la sua parte, perché io non mi sostituisco a lui. 
Non farò certo il crocchio con le altre mamme fuori dalla scuola, per fare a gara a chi prepara la migliore crostata fatta in casa. 
Non cucirò con le mie manine il corredino del mio bebé.
Non ordinerò per colore e tipo di tessuto i vestiti e la biancheria negli armadi.
Non lascerò il lavoro per dedicarmi solo/esclusivamente alla crescita del pupo (anche perché credo sia solo deleterio per lui avere una mamma insoddisfatta e non realizzata, che vive in sua funzione).
Esigerò dei momenti tutti per me (se le finanze me lo consentiranno: parrucchiere almeno ogni 3 mesi, estetista almeno una volta/mese, piscina o palestra, anche poche volte a settimana ma devo averle).

 Io sono fatta così. Però so essere simpatica, dolce, attenta... tante altre cose . E so cavarmela, "nonostante".
Speriamo di trovare un santo che mi capisca nel profondo :carneval::carneval::carneval::sonar:

ari


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sinceramente non è che un giorno mi sono svegliata e ho detto Non avrò mai figli, è stato così da quando mi ricordo.
> Non ho mai cullato una bambola, non ho mai giocato alla moglie o alla mamma, non ho mai chiesto un mini passeggino...non ho mai detto nemmeno mi voglio sposare eccetera.
> E' stata una cosa che è sempre stata così.
> 
> ...


grande egoismo ; posto che sappiamo quanto le madri siano in grado di crescere figli da sole , decidere questo a priori non è giusto,il ruolo del padre è importante .
detto questo guarda che ben poche nascono con l'istinto materno e giocano con cicciobello e passeggino da bambine come delle piccole balie ;madri si diventa .e il desiderio di "sposarsi" (?) non c'entra nulla .


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande egoismo ; posto che sappiamo quanto le madri siano in grado di crescere figli da sole , decidere questo a priori non è giusto,il ruolo del padre è importante .
> detto questo guarda che ben poche nascono con l'istinto materno e giocano con cicciobello e passeggino da bambine come delle piccole balie ;madri si diventa .e il desiderio di "sposarsi" (?) non c'entra nulla .


Non mi sono spiegata. Indipendentemente dal padre vuol dire che lui sarebbe stato informato che intendevo tenerlo, INDIPENDENTEMENTE dalla sua opinione e senza nulla chiedere nell'eventualità che non desiderasse fare il padre.

Per la seconda parte...ti credo sulla parola. Non avendo mai provato quegli istinti credevo fossero strettamente legati a quante frittate finte si facevano nella cucina finta aspettando il marito finto e cullando figli finti.



:mrgreen:


----------



## geko (7 Agosto 2012)

E' un argomento su cui ho riflettuto tanto...


Sin da ragazzino mi è sempre piaciuta l'idea di 'fare' il papà. Sarà che mio padre è andato via di casa quando ero un adolescente e mio fratello era molto piccolo e non ha potuto avere un'infanzia bella quanto la mia. Una specie di riscatto... Non so. 
Idealmente mi sarebbe piaciuto essere un padre giovane, proprio com'era stato mio padre per me. 

I bambini mi piacciono e con loro riesco ad essere anche paziente e divertente, cosa che raramente mi riesce facile con gli adulti. 

La mia ex compagna avrebbe voluto dei figli mentre a me, quando ne parlavamo, l'idea non allettava molto... La vedevo troppo giovane, troppo poco 'credibile' come madre, c'era qualcosa che stonava... Molto più probabilmente era solo perché sapevo che non sarebbe mai stata la donna della mia vita e ho sempre pensato che per certe decisioni non basta affidarsi all'ispirazione: vanno necessariamente prese con due teste sulle spalle. 
Invece da quella che ho sempre pensato fosse la donna della mia vita avrei voluto eccome che un giorno lei diventasse anche la madre dei miei figli... un piccolo gekino (magari meno lunatico e con un carattere migliore del mio e, perché no, pure più carino) a cui insegnare le poche cose che so, con cui condividere passioni, sport, confidenze ecc... O anche una piccola gekina, della quale probabilmente sarei stato talmente geloso e possessivo da risultarle insopportabile.  E' che mentre i maschietti mi esaltano, davanti alle bambine mi sciolgo proprio!
Beh comunque adesso, anche stando insieme a lei, non credo sarebbe più possibile...

Una persona che mi voleva molto bene una volta mi ha anche detto "tutti i tuoi casini spariranno nel momento stesso in cui guarderai negli occhi tuo figlio/a". In fondo mi è sempre piaciuto pensare che in qualche modo questa cosa potesse essere vera.

Comunque sia, considerata la piega che sta prendendo la mia vita credo proprio che rimarrà un desiderio irrealizzato da rimandare, chissà, alla prossima vita. E forse è meglio così: posso sopportare l'idea di essere un peggioratore nei rapporti di coppia, nei rapporti personali in generale, ma non di esserlo anche come padre.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata. Indipendentemente dal padre vuol dire che lui sarebbe stato informato che intendevo tenerlo, INDIPENDENTEMENTE dalla sua opinione e senza nulla chiedere nell'eventualità che non desiderasse fare il padre.
> 
> Per la seconda parte...ti credo sulla parola. Non avendo mai provato quegli istinti credevo fossero strettamente legati a quante frittate finte si facevano nella cucina finta aspettando il marito finto e cullando figli finti.
> 
> ...


scusa, tebe;stavo per correggere avendo riletto meglio...è che stavo cucinando una frittata:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, tebe;stavo per correggere avendo riletto meglio...è che stavo cucinando una frittata:mrgreen:



la fai qui?






Oddio...cos'ho sbagliato nell italiano?


----------



## elena_ (7 Agosto 2012)

passo

l'esperienza della maternità mi è mancata
e sarebbe stato bello diventare madre
ma ormai il mio orologio biologico comunica segnali poco incoraggianti su questo versante
e io non ho alcuna intenzione di forzarlo
il mio istinto materno comunque ogni tanto si manifesta
e quando succede io me ne rendo conto e mi faccio tenerezza da sola


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> passo
> 
> l'esperienza della maternità mi è mancata
> e sarebbe stato bello diventare madre
> ...


Un abbraccio


----------



## elena_ (7 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Un abbraccio


ricambiato


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ricambiato


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> passo
> 
> l'esperienza della maternità mi è mancata
> e sarebbe stato bello diventare madre
> ...


chissà.comunque tu sei una capace di accogliere , prerogativa di madre.è una cosa che mi capita di avvertire leggendoti
del resto non è un caso che tu abbia sempre trattato in primis l'argomento figli nella separazione e te ne sia sempre preoccupata


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

Io amo profondamente quello stronzo animale testa di cazzo di mio figlio. E' la mia ragione di vita. L'ho sempre desiderato. Mi fa sentire "compiuto" (anche quando mi fa girare i coglioni o mi fa passare momenti di terrore).
Sono cresciuto con l'idea della famiglia, quindi un figlio è per me il completamento di un sogno.
Questo ragionando col cuore.

Con la ragione dico che i figli sono una logica conseguenza della nostra natura biologica.
Come saprete ormai, io non credo nell'amore di coppia, quindi non credo nemmeno nell'amore genitoriale e filiale.
Sono ruoli biologici, e la biologia è egoista, quindi non può comprendere il sentimento di amore. Affetto certo, per quanto profondo, ma non amore.
Non vedo alcun motivo morale, o quantomeno che non sia biologico, per cui io dovrei amare più mio figlio di qualsiasi altro bambino al mondo. Il mio prediligere mio figlio è una forma, per quanto comprensibile, di egoismo, quindi non può essere Amore.
Si, amando mio figlio, e lo amo, mi sento egoista, in qualche modo "sbagliato". Non mi sconvolge, non cambia nulla della mia vita, ma mi fa pensare.


----------



## elena_ (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chissà.comunque tu sei una capace di accogliere , prerogativa di madre.è una cosa che mi capita di avvertire leggendoti
> del resto non è un caso che tu abbia sempre trattato in primis l'argomento figli nella separazione e te ne sia sempre preoccupata


credo sia come dici tu
grazie


----------



## elena_ (8 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io amo profondamente quello stronzo animale testa di cazzo di mio figlio. E' la mia ragione di vita. L'ho sempre desiderato. Mi fa sentire "compiuto" (anche quando mi fa girare i coglioni o mi fa passare momenti di terrore).
> Sono cresciuto con l'idea della famiglia, quindi un figlio è per me il completamento di un sogno.
> Questo ragionando col cuore.
> 
> ...


io invece mi sono convinta che l'amore di coppia e l'amore genitoriale siano due cose completamente diverse e nemmeno paragonabili
e credo che l'amore genitoriale non sia affatto egoista, ma sia invece l'unica forma di amore puro e incondizionato, ma mica solo per la specie umana...e non mi sembra che in questo la biologia sia egoista...o forse non ho capito niente di ciò che hai scritto 

però mi pare che la tua firma condensi tutto il succo del tuo discorso tra cuore e ragione


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

caro figlio,
mi dispiace saperti lì dove stai, mi manchi molto, soprattutto ora che è tempo di preparare l'orto per la semina, non so se quest'anno ce la farò senza di te, sono vecchio e stanco
stammi bene, un abbraccio
il tuo affezionato padre

caro padre,
stai su, tornerò a casa, ma mi raccomando, quest'anno non zappare l'orto per nessun motivo! poi ti spiego
riguardati e un abbraccio
il tuo caro figlio

caro figlio, 
come stai? io bene, non sai che è successo! sono venute 4 pattuglie di carabinieri e mi hanno zappato tutto l'orto! è un miracolo! ora il tuo vecchio padre può seminare e mandarti i pomodori che ti piacciono tanto! 
torna pesto a casa, figlio mio! mi manchi tanto
il tuo vecchio padre

caro padre, 
tornerò presto, e scusami se non ho fatto molto per te quest'anno, ma da qui, tutto quello che potevo fare, io l'ho fatto
il tuo affezionato figlio


questa storiella mi ha un po' commosso:smile:


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro figlio,
> mi dispiace saperti lì dove stai, mi manchi molto, soprattutto ora che è tempo di preparare l'orto per la semina, non so se quest'anno ce la farò senza di te, sono vecchio e stanco
> stammi bene, un abbraccio
> il tuo affezionato padre
> ...


bella, non posso approvarti.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io amo profondamente quello stronzo animale testa di cazzo di mio figlio. E' la mia ragione di vita. L'ho sempre desiderato. Mi fa sentire "compiuto" (anche quando mi fa girare i coglioni o mi fa passare momenti di terrore).
> Sono cresciuto con l'idea della famiglia, quindi un figlio è per me il completamento di un sogno.
> Questo ragionando col cuore.
> 
> ...


un'altra perla, la più grande di tutte.
non è che ci creda, lo vivo, lo sento e mi riempe cuore e anima




ps ..ma la seconda frase in neretto non è una contraddizione?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io amo profondamente quello stronzo animale testa di cazzo di mio figlio. E' la mia ragione di vita. L'ho sempre desiderato. Mi fa sentire "compiuto" (anche quando mi fa girare i coglioni o mi fa passare momenti di terrore).
> Sono cresciuto con l'idea della famiglia, quindi un figlio è per me il completamento di un sogno.
> Questo ragionando col cuore.
> 
> ...


Belissima riflessione!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nel mio condominio, al piano sotto al mio, è venuta da poco ad abitare una coppia; lei straniera, dell'est, e lui italiano, meridionale. Hanno due figlie, una che non arriva a due anni e l'altra più grandicella, quattro o cinque.
> 
> L'altro giorno, scendevo le scale e sentivo i due che litigavano, ma litigavano di brutto e le due figlie erano sul pianerottolo. Alla più piccola non gliene poteva fregar di meno di quello che stava succedendo in casa, stava giocando, la più grande invece quando ha incontrato il mio sguardo, con quegli occhioni al limite del lucido era come se volesse dirmi: Per favore falli smettere di litigare. La voglia di entrare per quella porta, prendere le capoccette di quei due cretini e sbatterle ben bene come quel giochetto spaccapolsi con le due palline attaccate alla cordicella è stata tanta, veramente tanta. Realizzo che a volte mi trovo ipnotizzato a guardare un bambino che dorme abbracciato alla mamma carica di sacchi della spesa nel tram. Proprio ieri sera, mentre tornavo a casa, mi sono gustato tutta la scena di un padre che insegnava al figlio ad andare in bicicletta.
> 
> Tutto questo per dire che forse la mancanza di un Tubaretto sarà l'unico grande rimpianto di una vita che non ne vede poi così tanti, di rimpianti, e, se ne vede, potrebbero anche essere definiti futili.


pensa a quanti figli degli altri possono diventare tuoi se semplicemente segui tuo istinto. in fondo bastava una scampannellata per silenziare la lite e all'apertura della porta chiedere se gentilmente possono litigare a bassa voce perché si sente in tutto il quartiere  ... in fondo non è altro che introdurre te stesso come migliore nemico della coppia in crisi e facendoti così amico dei loro figli.

Alla fine, figli propri o figli degli altri non importa, ma è essenziale non perdere il contatto con i piccoli e piccolissimi per non perdere il contatto a noi stessi, noi che siamo mai troppo grandi per sentirci uniti a loro ...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché avete voluto(non), volete(non) ,(non) vorrete un figlio (o più)?
> per me è stata una follia (ero giovanissima) che si è rivelata la cosa più sensata e meravigliosa della mia vita



Volevo almeno cinque figli, ho avuto sempre la visione di una famiglia numerosa, e da sempre mi sono immaginato seduto al tavolo della cucina a guardare tutta la mia famiglia.
P.S cosa importantissima e della quale soltanto grazie a questo 3D ho pensato, la mia voglia di avere una famiglia numerosa nasce dalla voglia di poter dare amore alla persona che amo, e quale maniera migliore esiste per  far vivere l'amore?


----------



## exStermy (9 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un'altra perla, la più grande di tutte.
> non è che ci creda, lo vivo, lo sento e mi riempe cuore e anima
> 
> 
> ...


Se ce soffermiamo su tutte le stronzate che se leggono nun annamo piu' a casa...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (9 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro figlio,
> mi dispiace saperti lì dove stai, mi manchi molto, soprattutto ora che è tempo di preparare l'orto per la semina, non so se quest'anno ce la farò senza di te, sono vecchio e stanco
> stammi bene, un abbraccio
> il tuo affezionato padre
> ...


Ma non ho capito, il figlio del contadino e' uno che abusato di ben 8 caramba pe' fa' zappa' l'orto' ar padre?

Ma bene, anche ammesso che gli 8 caramba l'abbiano fatto a titolo personale, con le auto de servizio nun ce potevano anna'...

n'do stanno sti fffffffenomeni?

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (9 Agosto 2012)

*Sfogo*

Non voglio fare andare il 3D di Minerva O.T. quindi evitiamo di commentare, rimane il mio soltanto uno sfogo dato da un momento molto triste.

Ricordo gli anni passati quando o per scherzo e seriamente si parlava di figli, di far nascere una vita, di avere un'altro figlio. e ricordo tutte le mie parole, e ricordo dentro di me quell'emozione tangibile che tenevo comunque in parte nascosta, dove la voglia di poter sentire mio figlio dentro il suo grembo mi prendeva e mi portava quasi fino alle lacrime, quelle sensazioni ed emozioni di vedere mia moglie diventare "mamma dentro" e mi sono goduto due volte la sensazione stupenda di guardarla così "tonda" così bella con quello sguardo particolare ed affascinante e puro che hanno le donne incinte. Di toccarla, coccolarla idolatrarla quasi!! 
E ricordo lei dirmi, la gravidanza non è facile, non è semplice, e la capivo ed accettavo lasciando dentro me quel sogno. Lei aveva un termine, ha un termine per dire che non avremmo avuto altri figli, era ed è una battuta scherzosa che non voglio scrivere.

E ricordo i discorsi di adesso, dove io riporto quella battuta non volendo più un figlio!! Mi domando adesso ma chi sono e cosa sono diventato?


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito, il figlio del contadino e' uno che abusato di ben 8 caramba pe' fa' zappa' l'orto' ar padre?
> 
> *Ma bene, anche ammesso che gli 8 caramba l'abbiano fatto a titolo personale, con le auto de servizio nun ce potevano anna'...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sei tremendo Stè!!

:risata: :risata: :risata:


----------



## exStermy (9 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non voglio fare andare il 3D di Minerva O.T. quindi evitiamo di commentare, rimane il mio soltanto uno sfogo dato da un momento molto triste.
> 
> Ricordo gli anni passati quando o per scherzo e seriamente si parlava di figli, di far nascere una vita, di avere un'altro figlio. e ricordo tutte le mie parole, e ricordo dentro di me quell'emozione tangibile che tenevo comunque in parte nascosta, dove la voglia di poter sentire mio figlio dentro il suo grembo mi prendeva e mi portava quasi fino alle lacrime, quelle sensazioni ed emozioni di vedere mia moglie diventare "mamma dentro" e mi sono goduto due volte la sensazione stupenda di guardarla così "tonda" così bella con quello sguardo particolare ed affascinante e puro che hanno le donne incinte. Di toccarla, coccolarla idolatrarla quasi!!
> E ricordo lei dirmi, la gravidanza non è facile, non è semplice, e la capivo ed accettavo lasciando dentro me quel sogno. Lei aveva un termine, ha un termine per dire che non avremmo avuto altri figli, era ed è una battuta scherzosa che non voglio scrivere.
> ...


Per me ti e' andata di culo se nella "sfortuna" vi siete fermati a 2....

oggi mettere al mondo 5 figli e' roba da ricchi oseno' hai voja a divide la poverta' come ce se diverte...


----------



## exStermy (9 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sei tremendo Stè!!
> 
> :risata: :risata: :risata:


Ma e' ora de finirla, cribbio...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Agosto 2012)

Ieri sera guardavo mia figlia, impegnata ad eseguire un esercizio di matematica. L'ho vista fare lo stesso identico gesto che faceva da piccola, quando colorava i disegni, quel piccolo gesto che fa quando si sta concentrando in una cosa... e mentre la guardavo la vedevo un momento come è ora, un momento com'era quando il suo impegno era impiegato a non uscire dai bordi... cosa che le riusciva più difficile di quanto le riesca adesso l'algebra. E mi sono venute in mente tante, piccole, meraviglie che lei mi ha regalato da quando è nata... a partire dalla prima volta che mi ha guardato, appena nata, stesa sulla mia pancia. Ci siamo guardate e ci siamo riconosciute... lei era quella che stava dentro di me, io ero quella che l'avvolgeva... e avevamo già un passato in comune. Con i miei figli ho provato questo, dal primo giorno ho avuto l'impressione di aver vissuto con loro da sempre. E se un domani i miei figli avranno dei nipoti io sicuramente li amerò... ma non credo che sarà la stessa cosa.


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ieri sera guardavo mia figlia, impegnata ad eseguire un esercizio di matematica. L'ho vista fare lo stesso identico gesto che faceva da piccola, quando colorava i disegni, quel piccolo gesto che fa quando si sta concentrando in una cosa... e mentre la guardavo la vedevo un momento come è ora, un momento com'era quando il suo impegno era impiegato a non uscire dai bordi... cosa che le riusciva più difficile di quanto le riesca adesso l'algebra. E mi sono venute in mente tante, piccole, meraviglie che lei mi ha regalato da quando è nata... a partire dalla prima volta che mi ha guardato, appena nata, stesa sulla mia pancia. Ci siamo guardate e ci siamo riconosciute... lei era quella che stava dentro di me, io ero quella che l'avvolgeva... e avevamo già un passato in comune. Con i miei figli ho provato questo, dal primo giorno ho avuto l'impressione di aver vissuto con loro da sempre. E se un domani i miei figli avranno dei nipoti io sicuramente li amerò... ma non credo che sarà la stessa cosa.


:abbraccio:

che bella cosa che hai scritto....


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito, il figlio del contadino e' uno che abusato di ben 8 caramba pe' fa' zappa' l'orto' ar padre?
> 
> Ma bene, anche ammesso che gli 8 caramba l'abbiano fatto a titolo personale, con le auto de servizio nun ce potevano anna'...
> 
> ...


ma non a titolo personale! il figlio è in prigione, galera, blindo, hotel 3 sbarre...comprì?
ha scritto apposta al padre di non zappare, e loro hanno letto la posta in uscita!
non hai bevuto il caffè?:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (9 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ieri sera guardavo mia figlia, impegnata ad eseguire un esercizio di matematica. L'ho vista fare lo stesso identico gesto che faceva da piccola, quando colorava i disegni, quel piccolo gesto che fa quando si sta concentrando in una cosa... e mentre la guardavo la vedevo un momento come è ora, un momento com'era quando il suo impegno era impiegato a non uscire dai bordi... cosa che le riusciva più difficile di quanto le riesca adesso l'algebra. E mi sono venute in mente tante, piccole, meraviglie che lei mi ha regalato da quando è nata... a partire dalla prima volta che mi ha guardato, appena nata, stesa sulla mia pancia. Ci siamo guardate e ci siamo riconosciute... lei era quella che stava dentro di me, io ero quella che l'avvolgeva... e avevamo già un passato in comune. Con i miei figli ho provato questo, dal primo giorno ho avuto l'impressione di aver vissuto con loro da sempre. E se un domani i miei figli avranno dei nipoti io sicuramente li amerò... ma non credo che sarà la stessa cosa.



:up:


----------



## exStermy (9 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non a titolo personale! il figlio è in prigione, galera, blindo, hotel 3 sbarre...comprì?
> ha scritto apposta al padre di non zappare, e loro hanno letto la posta in uscita!
> non hai bevuto il caffè?:rotfl:


massi' ha fatto crede d'aver sotterrato chissa' che...

pero' nun me piaceva l'interpretazione anti-intelligenza delle forze dell'ordine e preferivo er peculato...

ahahahah


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> massi' ha fatto crede d'aver sotterrato chissa' che...
> 
> pero' nun me piaceva l'interpretazione anti-intelligenza delle forze dell'ordine e preferivo er peculato...
> 
> ahahahah



ma dai, l'ho messa perchè il figlio dimostra di preoccuparsi per il padre e fa tutto quello che può fare, vista la brutta situazione...e tu vai a pensare al peculato??

che insensibile!


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dai, l'ho messa perchè il figlio dimostra di preoccuparsi per il padre e fa tutto quello che può fare, vista la brutta situazione...e tu vai a pensare al peculato??
> 
> che insensibile!


però era carina l'interpretazione di stermy dai! m'ha fatto morire dal ridere stamattina...


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però era carina l'interpretazione di stermy dai! m'ha fatto morire dal ridere stamattina...



certo
lui li faceva andare a piedi, problema risolto!


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> certo
> lui li faceva andare a piedi, problema risolto!



a piedi e fuori orario di servizio! mica possono andà a zappà la terra coi soldi nostri! e daje


----------



## lunaiena (9 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se ce soffermiamo su tutte le stronzate che se leggono nun annamo piu' a casa...
> 
> ahahahahah



Vivete assieme:incazzato:?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vivete assieme:incazzato:?


Oddio Luna cosa mi hai fatto immaginare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Minerva e Stermy... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio Luna cosa mi hai fatto immaginare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Minerva e Stermy... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vivete assieme:incazzato:?



ma perchè ti arrabbi se vivono assieme?:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè ti arrabbi se vivono assieme?:rotfl:



ops ho sbagliato faccina ......

non mi arrabbio  li trovo una coppia ben assortita 
e mi ricordano tanto il film 
"travolti da un'insolito destino in un mare d'agosto"


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un'altra perla, la più grande di tutte.
> non è che ci creda, lo vivo, lo sento e mi riempe cuore e anima
> 
> 
> ...


Si, e per nulla casuale.
Il legame con un figlio travalica ogni capacità di essere qualcosa più che "biologicamente egoisti", ed io lo trovo profondamente sbagliato dal punto di vista morale, anche se biologicamente è più che normale.

Mi si dice che non può essere egoismo l'amore per il proprio figlio, ma ogni volta che io ho chiesto a qualcuno "perchè ami tuo figlio più di tutti gli altri bambini al mondo"! mi è stato riposto, logicamente "Perchè è *mio *figlio".
Bene! Non è forse questo *ego*ismo?


----------



## exStermy (10 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si, e per nulla casuale.
> Il legame con un figlio travalica ogni capacità di essere qualcosa più che "biologicamente egoisti", ed io lo trovo profondamente sbagliato dal punto di vista morale, anche se biologicamente è più che normale.
> 
> Mi si dice che non può essere egoismo l'amore per il proprio figlio, ma ogni volta che io ho chiesto a qualcuno "perchè ami tuo figlio più di tutti gli altri bambini al mondo"! mi è stato riposto, logicamente "Perchè è *mio *figlio".
> Bene! Non è forse questo *ego*ismo?


Quindi se fossi coerente avresti dovuto astenerti dall'avere figli tuoi ed adottarli...

Anche relativamente al rispetto dei tuoi genitori se sono morti...

quanno ce vai a trovarli la prossima vorta, er mazzo de fiori mettilo sulla tomba vicina...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (10 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché avete voluto(non), volete(non) ,(non) vorrete un figlio (o più)?
> per me è stata una follia (ero giovanissima) che si è rivelata la cosa più sensata e meravigliosa della mia vita




non ho letto le altre risposte


un figlio voluto o "capitato" è sempre il dono più prezioso...
è la tua vita,il tuo respiro...
il tuo primo pensiero al mattino che si protrae per l'intera giornata
la tua preoccupazione,il tuo orgoglio...il tuo futuro...

 giusto ieri era il suo compleanno
4 anni fa la vidi per la prima volta...dopo lacrime ,dolore..(e anche urla) era li.....piccina col viso stropicciato....tanti capelli neri ritti in testa...indifesa...urlante....la presi tra le braccia...e spalancò gli occhioni grandi...
benvenuta piccolo fiore le dissi...si attaccò al mio seno..fu bellissimo...indescivibile..era li...era lei..la mia vita tra le mie braccia...un universo concentrato in 3 kg e mezzo di amore..non avevo altro da desiderare...e ad oggi null'altro chiedo...solo la sua serenità....il suo benessere...

ogni anno...organizzo per lei una festa sempre piu bella...
come ieri...
non è solo la sua festa...è la nostra..perchè è la ricorrenza di una conquista...la piu bella...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho letto le altre risposte
> 
> 
> un figlio voluto o "capitato" è sempre il dono più prezioso...
> ...


Quanto è bello leggervi, fa sognare e sorridere il cuore.

Per il secondo figlio ci fu un evento dove dovetti prenderlo e portarlo al secondo piano, lo avevo in braccio, salì le scale e nel pianerottolo c'era un gruppo di donne e di mamme, queste ci guardano, una comincia a sorridere le altre anche, qualcuna ride pure! ad un tratto una di queste dice, è pricisu a so patri! puru i capiddi tisi avi!!. E' preciso a suo padre, ha pure i capelli tesi.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Agosto 2012)

La prima figlia: un desiderio delle viscere, un grido della mia pancia e del mio corpo, un desiderio che era inchiodato in ogni mia cellula.

Il secondo piccolo, perso. E ogni anno, il mio corpo lo ricorda. Io posso essere presa da mille altre cose, ma in quei giorni il mio corpo ricorda, mi assale una tristezza che all'inizio non capisco, fino a che non ricordo, e sfogo il mio dispiacere, come è giusto, per il piccolo. Ha diritto a un poco di pianto mio.

Il secondo figlio, che forse non ci sarà mai, e rimane come un desiderio nel cuore, mentre cresco mia figlia e cresco con lei.


----------



## exStermy (10 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> un figlio voluto o "capitato" è sempre il dono più prezioso...
> ..il tuo futuro...
> 
> ...


Con i figli a livello simbolico e' come se sopravvivessimo alla morte...

pero' pure tu, manco er tempo de darglje na' controllatina e na' lavatina alla pupetta che gia' te la sei attaccata al distributore der latte...

ecchemaronn...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (10 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Con i figli a livello simbolico e' come se sopravvivessimo alla morte...
> 
> pero' pure tu, manco er tempo de darglje na' controllatina e na' lavatina alla pupetta che gia' te la sei attaccata al distributore der latte...
> 
> ...


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nel mio condominio, al piano sotto al mio, è venuta da poco ad abitare una coppia; lei straniera, dell'est, e lui italiano, meridionale. Hanno due figlie, una che non arriva a due anni e l'altra più grandicella, quattro o cinque.
> 
> L'altro giorno, scendevo le scale e sentivo i due che litigavano, ma litigavano di brutto e le due figlie erano sul pianerottolo. Alla più piccola non gliene poteva fregar di meno di quello che stava succedendo in casa, stava giocando, la più grande invece quando ha incontrato il mio sguardo, con quegli occhioni al limite del lucido era come se volesse dirmi: Per favore falli smettere di litigare. La voglia di entrare per quella porta, prendere le capoccette di quei due cretini e sbatterle ben bene come quel giochetto spaccapolsi con le due palline attaccate alla cordicella è stata tanta, veramente tanta. Realizzo che a volte mi trovo ipnotizzato a guardare un bambino che dorme abbracciato alla mamma carica di sacchi della spesa nel tram. Proprio ieri sera, mentre tornavo a casa, mi sono gustato tutta la scena di un padre che insegnava al figlio ad andare in bicicletta.
> *
> Tutto questo per dire che forse la mancanza di un Tubaretto sarà l'unico grande rimpianto di una vita che non ne vede poi così tanti, di rimpianti, e, se ne vede, potrebbero anche essere definiti futili*.


come ti capisco


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché avete voluto(non), volete(non) ,(non) vorrete un figlio (o più)?
> per me è stata una follia (ero giovanissima) che si è rivelata la cosa più sensata e meravigliosa della mia vita


Perche' ero pieno di coraggio pronto ad affrontare la crescita di una creatura come me ma piccola piccola.


blu


----------



## pink (14 Agosto 2012)

Il primo e' arrivato non programmato, un regalo stupendo inaspettato nonostante fossi stata giovanissima
Il secondo desiderato con tutta me stessa dopo parecchi anni dal primo .... gli amori della mia vita


----------

